# Make a hot dog, BETTER!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Smooth Move talked about hurricane comfort food, here is an easy way to make a hot dog go from good to GREAT!!!

1st, instead of a hot dog use a jalapeno cheddar dog!








Next, take thin bacon and wrap and lock it down w/tooth pics and coat with olive oil.








Take the oiled up dog and coat in Jalapeno Steak Butter seasoning........








Throw it on the Big Green Egg and cook it turning it often to get even cooking on the bacon. Also put the buns on the egg fer a bit!








Whhhhhaaaaaaalllllaaaaaaaaa THEY WERE FRICKEN' UNBELIEVABLE!!!! Use whatever condiment you wish, but I ate em plain to enjoy the seasoning!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you could only invent a Krispy Kreme bun lol


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've never heard of that. It sounds good. I like jalapeno's, cheese & bacon.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

oh yeah!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> If you could only invent a Krispy Kreme bun lol


Hot dogs and donuts....get your mind outta the gutter!!! hahaha:blink::thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> I've never heard of that. It sounds good. I like jalapeno's, cheese & bacon.


Duh! Who doesn't? Lol


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

oh man, thanks a bunch, I just went on a journey to find out more about that jalapeno butter seasoning and then spent $68 dollars at pepperpalace.com!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wrap it in ground beef then bacon. Game changer.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

bacon on anything = game changer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> oh man, thanks a bunch, I just went on a journey to find out more about that jalapeno butter seasoning and then spent $68 dollars at pepperpalace.com!!


PP is the place to go.....so you bought 5 got 1 free huh!!!:notworthy:


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I like what I'm seeing. If you want to ramp it up, google Sonoran hot dog. It has variations, but it's basically a bacon wrapped dog smothered with chopped onions, beans, and whatever else you want to put on it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Split the dog, line with cheese, pound out a 1/2 lb of burger and wrap the dog with it. Lace bacon around it, then grill, mmmmmmm. These look dern good too Brother


----------

